# research eating bee larvae and pupua for tumor reduction and anti-aging



## nathan-D

It looks like eating larvae or pupua can have a huge effect on tumors and other things. Worker, drone, and queen all seem to have the same effect.
Nathan


http://www.apimondia.com/congresses/2001/Papers/294.pdf


----------



## Bubbles

I have eaten exotic foods before but bugs are not one of them. And I'm not sure I'll get brave enough to prepare and eat them either. Here's a recipe you could try. Let me know what it tastes like. http://edibug.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/recipe-bee-lt-sandwich/


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Bubbles said:


> I have eaten exotic foods before but _*bugs are not one of them. *_


Au contraire! Virtually everyone has eaten insects, or _parts _of insects. :lookout:

The FDA has even established standards for what is unacceptable! (Although they don't like to admit it, specifying what is _unacceptable _also sets the bar for what is _acceptable_.) 

Here is the document listing "*filth*" standards for hundreds of foods:
http://www.fda.gov/food/guidancecom...on/guidancedocuments/sanitation/ucm056174.htm

Just as an example, here is the standard for wheat flour:


> *WHEAT FLOUR*Insect filth
> (AOAC 972.32)Average of 75 or more insect fragments per 50 gramsRodent filth
> (AOAC 972.32)Average of 1 or more rodent hairs per 50 grams
> DEFECT SOURCE: _ Insect fragments - preharvest and/or post harvest and/or processing insect infestation, Rodent hair - post harvest and/or processing contamination with animal hair or excreta._


:ws:


Curiously, _honey _is not on the FDA list linked above!


----------



## nathan-D

I'd like to try the recipe but I'm wondering if you render the larvae from the bees wax or just cook it all together. Ok I'm talking big, not sure if I'll actually get brave enough to try it. If I do I'll let you know.


----------



## deknow

My friend Bob always says about shrimp, "I don't eat bugs!"
Deknow


----------

